# Google- Mystery Condition Makes Kerri Dowdswell Look Pregnant After Meals - Opposing Views



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Fox News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Mystery Condition Makes Kerri Dowdswell Look Pregnant After Meals**Opposing Views*She has been tested for food allergies, *irritable bowel syndrome*, and more. She has tried eliminating different foods from her diet, all to no avail. The problem began when Kerri reached puberty. She tried a vegan diet, but it didn't help. *...*I'm not pregnant - I've just had my dinner! Mystery condition makes size 10 *...*<nobr>Daily Mail</nobr>Rare Condition Makes Woman Look Pregnant After Eating<nobr>Fox News</nobr>Slim woman who looks pregnant after eating has baffled doctors for 10 years<nobr>Metro</nobr><nobr>*all 21 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

